# What do you gals use - bow, rifle, shotgun?



## BuckShot (Jan 11, 2001)

I'm glad I found this site! Finaly a place to find information and advice in a non-average-male context.

I've wanted to try deer and turkey hunting for some time but just kept getting discouraged. It takes determination for us small women (or youth for that matter) to get started when local retailers only seem to support the average-male. Try finding a good hunting boot in womans size 5 or any womans sizes at all? And that's just the feet, what about the rest? How can the heritage of hunting be passed on when women and youth aren't being accommidated?

So, I've decided to educate myself enough so I can shop non-localy if needed.

The first thing on my list...What to hunt with. Rifle or shotgun? I hope to try turkey hunting at some point but mainly deer and possibly varmit (****, coyote, etc). I've only shot a 20 gauge a few times and I was confortable with the recoil but not the weight of the gun. What about a youth model? Has anyone tried a youth model?

So Gals, what are your opinions?


----------



## JAM (Mar 30, 2000)

Hi Buckshot,

Welcome to Michigan-sportsman. You'll like it here.

If you're interested in turkey hunting, you'll have to use a shotgun. You can also use a shotgun with a slug for deer hunting. I have some youth model guns. They fit me pretty well. I also have a 12 ga. autoloader that's cut to fit me. I also hunt with rifles and a bow. It would help you if you could find a mentor to teach you hunting skills, but if you get started on your own, you'll learn too - just not as easily. Any way you do it, I'm sure it'll be fun.

As far as women's clothes go, here's a web site devoted exclusively to women's hunting clothes. http://www.tomboy-womenoutdoors.com Also, Cabelas has a women's hunting catalog with an assortment of nice hunting clothes.

Hope I helped!

Jill


----------



## Ladykiller (Jul 22, 2000)

Hey Buckshot, you mind hearing a little info from the guys as well?


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2001)

some times i use a bow and some times i use a gun


----------



## born2hunt65 (Jan 22, 2000)

Welcome to the site. I use a bow,rifle, shotgun, and muzzleloader for hunting depending on the season and what i'm after. I live in the far western part of the UP and we do not have anything for a women here as far as hunting clothes. I'm very fornt that I can fit into a guys small or med clothing and get away with a guys boot. In the earlier posts there are some other places noted that a girl can shop for clothing but most are from a cataloge. I've always had great luck ordering from Cabelas. It's true that to learn the basics of hunting it is a whole lot easier if you have a mentor but you can learn on your own. This is a great site and you'll find all kinds of people here will be willing to help you out.Good luck your entering one of the greatest and funniest sports of all time . Born


----------



## DownToEarthToo (Jan 7, 2001)

> Originally posted by BuckShot:
> *I'm glad I found this site! Finaly a place to find information and advice in a non-average-male context.
> 
> I've wanted to try deer and turkey hunting for some time but just kept getting discouraged. It takes determination for us small women (or youth for that matter) to get started when local retailers only seem to support the average-male. Try finding a good hunting boot in womans size 5 or any womans sizes at all? And that's just the feet, what about the rest? How can the heritage of hunting be passed on when women and youth aren't being accommidated?
> ...


Hi Buckshot:
I can surely relate, but from the opposite end of the spectrum. Being a plus size has its major disadvantages, too. It would seem that most of the major retailers assume that female hunters can only be very average in stature. Keep looking though, stuff can be found. For advice on the weapon- try them all, find the one that is the most comfortable and that you are able to be accurate with. That is the most important. For larger critters I use a 30-30 or 308, a 4-10/22 for squirrels and a 20g when necessary. Don't buy into bigger is better, a dead aim and distance accuracy is the only thing that counts in the end. Good hunting and most importantly, HAVE FUN!

------------------
KrisW


----------



## ag2053 (Feb 1, 2000)

Sorry to hear about the clothes delemna! I have the same problem. Try an army navy store. The small sizes are smaller than most of the small hunting camo you find. Remember that breaking up your silouette (sp) is the most important thing. Most of the popular camo patterns please our eye more than anything else!

Guns..hmm lets see. I use a 12 guage that was fit to me by a gunsmith. If you like the gun, have it fit to you. You are an adult and will not likely sell it so don't worry about resale value (you will hear that from some gun salesmen). The 20 guage you tried is fine for birds and skeet. I prefer not to put a slug thru the barrel of my shotgun so I am shopping for a rifle myself. I'm looking for a .270 or .308. They are easy to get ammo for and don't have too much kick!

Good luck!!!!


----------

